# Vaping in England



## Alex (26/6/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Informative 3


----------



## RainstormZA (26/6/19)

It's everywhere - many shops now stock vape products. I was at Home Bargains last week and my godfather asked me if I needed anything vape related and pointed at a stand full of juices in their boxes. There were vape pens too and coils.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (27/6/19)

Wish, SA chooses the same approach.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (27/6/19)

Please ask a *colleague* if you need assistance locating the Healthcare aisle??

"Hello Frikkie, it's Piet from Accounting. Sorry to call you while you're in a staff meeting but I popped out to Cresta and I'm in the chemist. Listen man, where is the blerrie Healthcare aisle?"

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

If only the rest of the planet had the same intelligence! 

I love to travel but the number of countries I won't visit is growing...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

